# Water Purification Systems?



## Lawgrrl (Apr 24, 2015)

We're buying an apartment in Guadalajara and I'm looking to install an undersink filtration and purification system in the kitchen, probably something with three cartridges and a UV lamp (I checked with the CDC - Centers for Disease Control - and these *do* work). I'm leaning towards a system by Purikor, as replacement cartridges seem to be available everywhere, but I'd like to get the collective wisdom of the group on this one. TIA!


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Lawgrrl said:


> We're buying an apartment in Guadalajara and I'm looking to install an undersink filtration and purification system in the kitchen, probably something with three cartridges and a UV lamp (I checked with the CDC - Centers for Disease Control - and these *do* work). I'm leaning towards a system by Purikor, as replacement cartridges seem to be available everywhere, but I'd like to get the collective wisdom of the group on this one. TIA!


We have this unit under the kitchen sink for drinking / cooking. No UV...

https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-588853966-purificador-de-osmosis-inversa-rotoplas-_JM?quantity=1&variation=39950638519#position=3&type=item&tracking_id=bd8e9dab-3004-4fd4-ac71-201cee7f7138

We are on pretty decent well water to start with.


----------

